
Build fully responsive web apps, no code required - oakio
https://factionapp.com
======
dang
An email signup cannot be a Show HN. Please read the rules.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
oakio
Hey HN, Faction is a platform that allows you to quickly build and customize
web apps. You can connect to your Stripe platform and register customers.
Feedback appreciated.

